# Barnaby's 14th Gotcha Day!



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

HAPPY gotcha day Barnaby!!!
We love you too


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Gotcha day you big, sweet, goofy hunk of Golden! Belly rubs from NC!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Barnaby! You are wonderful!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy 14th Gotcha Day, Mr. Barnaby  Wising you many more 

Hugs from me, slobber kisses from Ben and Dachsi


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy 14th Barnaby! WOW how special is that for you to have so many wonderful years together.

Enjoy this special day filled with treats!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Happy 14th from New Jersey, Barnaby!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Mr Barnaby!
We love you too!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy gotcha day!!!!!! Big hugs from Bear and I.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy gotcha day my special boy!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

​


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day Barnaby! Me and Ella hope you have a blast.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Love, hugs and kisses to you, sweet Barnaby! You spread joy whatever you do!

May you have a very happy, very special day.

Wrigley, Tosh & Roxi


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon and Mom love you Barnaby

Happy Gotcha Day sweet boy

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day, handsome Barnaby! Hugs from across the pond!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Hi Bernanke, happie happie gotcha day too u! Yer friend, Chloee da goldnretreever


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Halppee Gotcha Dai Unkle Barndbee!!

Lub ewe.

Daizee


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OOO Unkle Barnabeee u r mi heerow!!! :wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 14th Gotcha Day, wish you at least 14 more Happy Gotcha Days.
We love you and we are happy to have you here.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

*Happeeeee godja dae, unka bardabeeeeeeeee!*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the lovely thoughts and wishes. I read and showed them all to Barnaby, and he said to tell you all he feels honoured to have such lovely friends, he asked me to make sure that you all give your dogs a treat of a Cracker and Cheese! :wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A very Belated Happy Gotcha Day to you and Sir Barnaby.

So sorry I missed it, I hope you had a very special day with your boy celebrating.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am a bit late to this thread but here is to wish many more gotcha days.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy belated Gotcha Day!


----------

